# Pointe du Hoc Anniversary



## Ravage (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jun 11, 2011)

Great video.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dear Lord, please send down President Reagan, even just for a little while. We need him now, much like we needed our Rangers then.

RF 1


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nothing compares to actually walking around there.  The ground looks like it was liquified from the explosions


----------

